# When did your Golden grow out of his/her puppy phase?



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber's 2 1/2 now and I'm hoping he grows out of it soon!!!


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

nicosmom said:


> When did your Golden grow out of his/her puppy phase? Just wondering how much longer I will be dealing with this puppy behavior!


Oh my gosh ... THANK YOU!!!!! I get the strangest looks from people when I ask ... They usually give me that annoying "it's like having a baby" ... Feh!!!!! i'd rather have octuplets right now ... Yea, I'm overexagerrating, but babies ARE SO MUCH EASIER!!!! I think it's funny ... When we had our first baby, we talked about having another one quickly and we did ... And another one. now, when hubby asks about getting another puppy ... I say "one and dine honey, one and done!!!!"

now, my 13 week old pup is great. I was told he has a lot of service dog qualities in him already, so I know that as long as we are diligent with our training, this too shall pass, but right now ... I'd rather have a screaming infant!!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I honestly don't think they ever get out of the puppy phase. Izzy is now 16 months and is much more calm than she was but still goes through phases. I agree that having a baby is easier.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie turned 5 min June and still acts like a puppy...


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh heck, I'll be happy with a 20% reduction!!!!!

And I'm so glad someone agrees that babies are easier!!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My husband's dog was 14 and he never grew out of it 

Ben is 3 1/2 and he still has puppy moments.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

20% is GOOOOOD
Hope the puppy never goes out of him. If it does, I have done something wrong.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it depends on your definition of "puppy behavior".  

The following shows I have way too much time on my hands this afternoon. : I'm sure I forgot some categories. 

--------------------------------------------------------

*Hyperactivity:*

Jacks never was hyper even from the beginning. He did zoomies and had his shark attacks, but he was never a high energy puppy. 

Previous dogs - 

Sammy - Settled down when he was about 3 years old. 

Danny - Settled when he was almost 5.

Charmy - Had restlessness in the house his first year, but that was mainly because he was born outside and spent his first few months with us outside and so he didn't know how to behave... 

*Mouthiness:*

Jacks will still mouth when he gets excited. He's just a very oral dog. It's not anywhere as bad as he was between 4 months and 20 months or so, when I had bruises on my legs all the time. 

Previous dogs -

Sammy - Stopped when he got through the sass stage. About 5 months or so.

Danny - Never mouthed.

Charmy - Never mouthed.

*Tigger Greetings*

(meaning the whole bouncing and playing bowing and swirling and jumping on everyone they meet)

Jacks - I think he stopped somewhere between 2 and 3. I don't know the month or day, but he just suddenly became very good about meeting people. Before then, he was that dog who would leap 4 feet in the air to show off to dogs in passing. 

Previous guys -

Sammy - He was our swirly girly swimmer. And he never outgrew that. 

Danny - I had to train him to meet people without cowering away... 

Charmy - Was never interested in other people and dogs.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I am referring to an overall reduction in most puppy behaviors. I know certain behaviors last forever with certain dogs. Nico for sure has Excessive Greeting Disorder and I am not expecting that she will EVER outgrow this haha. I'm just talking about in general, when did you notice your Golden "calmed down" or some of the typical puppy behaviors began to subside?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I usually tell people 4-5 years, but Rose is 9 and still a total wild child. You learn to love it though. The more training you do, the more you can keep it under control. Jordan will be in some kind of training always this entire first year. I don't think you can ever train too much.


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

Casey calmed down on her second birthday...literally...she jumped up on our bed, sighed, laid down and looked at me like "Well, now I'm an old dog." That said, if someone new comes in the house, she's wiggling, talking, and trying her best to sit-to-greet without succeeding...

Abby is 10 1/2 and still has zoomies sometimes...

Chance is 3 and is FINALLY starting to calm down...sometimes.

Bailey has always been very calm, but she is still 100% puppy. She'll be 2 in a couple of months and I'm wondering if she'll ever grow up...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Let's see... Tesia is almost 11. She still has excessive greeting disorder - she just can't. contain. the. EXCITEMENT!!!! 

But in the past year or so, the paws don't _always_ leave the ground. 

She has always been a very mouthy dog; still is.

But the mischievous, test your limits, brattiness stuff was pretty much gone by 10 months or so. 

The thing I love about it - she has such great spirit. She still loves to play ball and swim. And people are always saying, she looks like a puppy! I take it as a very good thing.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, Lucy will be four in October...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I LOVE MOST OF IT, but spirit is almost 14 months old, and i have tried so hard to break the jumping, on people, just no luck.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Aiyana was around 5 or 6 when she became more couch potato like...she was always a very good, obedient girl, but her zoomies went on for many many years.
Layla is almost 3, I see no sign of her ever calming down, and I mean ever!
Dream, my Yellow Lab was still quite puppy like until she was 13...I really miss her!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My golden mix is one and he is very calm - although he also loves to run and play, so its like the best of both worlds! I haven't had a baby - but puppies are definitely a lot of work!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

nicosmom said:


> I guess I am referring to an overall reduction in most puppy behaviors. I know certain behaviors last forever with certain dogs. Nico for sure has Excessive Greeting Disorder and I am not expecting that she will EVER outgrow this haha. I'm just talking about in general, when did you notice your Golden "calmed down" or some of the typical puppy behaviors began to subside?


Can you be more specific? I believe every pup is different. Our Wyatt is 15 months and I noticed a big difference in behavior between 8 months and a year. Of course it has alot to do with consistant training and lots of exersising. As far as an overall settling down? Our experience with our other golden Cody it was about 5 years old. Our Wyatt seems to be ahead of him at this point.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Can you be more specific? I believe every pup is different. Our Wyatt is 15 months and I noticed a big difference in behavior between 8 months and a year. Of course it has alot to do with consistant training and lots of exersising. As far as an overall settling down? Our experience with our other golden Cody it was about 5 years old. Our Wyatt seems to be ahead of him at this point.


Sure I'll try to be more specific. In Nico's case, one behavior I am hoping she will outgrow soon is barking at us for attention. She started this around 5-6 months and I'm hoping it is just part of being a puppy! She is also going through a new phase where she won't let us walk her. She just tries to play tug of war with the leash as soon as we get out the front door (even with chain leashes, which she used to be fine with). There's always a new challenge with her and I'm wondering when she will stop going through these "phases" basically. (Even though I know she will likely never sit calmly for guests like I had assumed she would as an "adult"...pretty sure the crazy greetings are here to stay!)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is almost 8 and we're still waiting...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

nicosmom said:


> Sure I'll try to be more specific. In Nico's case, one behavior I am hoping she will outgrow soon is barking at us for attention. She started this around 5-6 months and I'm hoping it is just part of being a puppy! She is also going through a new phase where she won't let us walk her. She just tries to play tug of war with the leash as soon as we get out the front door (even with chain leashes, which she used to be fine with). There's always a new challenge with her and I'm wondering when she will stop going through these "phases" basically. (Even though I know she will likely never sit calmly for guests like I had assumed she would as an "adult"...pretty sure the crazy greetings are here to stay!)


Oh the dreaded barking for attention phase lol! I remember so fondly It always started at our house when we sat down for dinner. I fixed that by not giving him his favorite busy treats until we actually sat down. After a while it was something he looked forward to every night so it worked for us. After awhile he would just wait patiently for his busy treat.
I never had the leash problem. It sounds like more consistant training is in his future?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Well we've been lucky. Chester has always been a pretty mellow puppy. He definitely has his annoying puppy moments, but he's always been pretty calm. He's about 16 months now and is definitely nowhere near as puppylike as he was when he was younger.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

At six years old and then you will *start* to miss that youthful enthusiasm.

Enjoy this time and remember that the exhuberance is only an expression of love and appreciation for you and life in general.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the worst of the puppy behavior goes away after the major portion of the teething 5-6 months. Once they get the bulk of their adult teeth in they tend to "settle" down. Now keep in mind, I use "settle" carefully. It all depends on the pup. 

Gabby is 10 months now, and she is still a whirling dervish most every morning and evening. She quiets down mid day for some "z's". She is an instigator and loves giving Quinn a hard time. However when it is time to work, she is extremely focused, wants to do whatever I am asking of her, and doesn't mind being pushed to learn something new. I think she still looks very puppy like, in fact still has her puppy coat. That though I suspect is due to the prednisone. She has not shed a hair in MONTHS!!! Probably will all fall out when she gets taken off. 

I think pups grow up too fast. Once you get past the puppy phase, I suspect you too will wonder where your pup went. And realize the puppy phase isn't all that bad and passes quickly.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber does that _pull the leash_ thing when we go out the door. But by the time we reach the street, she falls into step and heels pretty well. Some mornings she is a joy to walk. Other times she wants to surge ahead. I quit using the choke collar a couple of weeks ago, so at 59 pounds she can be a challenge when we meet a cat or a rabbit.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My 4 year old Golden was born with an old soul. He never acted like a typical puppy - no mouthing, no inappropriate chewing, no jumping etc. Our puppy trainer told me when he was 12 weeks old that he had to become a Therapy Dog and he is. The only exception is that he has the zoomies twice a day and he has always had them outside. He's also kept very active with exercise, classes and trials so maybe he has been too tired in his spare time.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Buddy is 9 months and truthfully, as much as I complain about how "crazy" he is, he's really really easy. He has 2 times a day when he goes insane and starts running and jumping and mouthing on the kids and me and toys and the couch and toys and and and and... And he has a problem stealing pacifiers right out of the babies mouths... He also will jump on the counter repeatedly all freaking day long. But we haven't done obedience classes yet (we start 8/17). Other than that, he gets 2 20 minute walks a day and spends probably an hour playing outside with the kids (running, fetch, following them around as they color with chalk or whatever...) The rest of the day is spent laying around the house like a lazy bum.


----------

